# MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower Intel LGA 1155



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

A few weeks ago, we saw MSI's OC Certified memory launch, which is now available in stores, and those DIMMs sported a pretty fancy color scheme that matches their Lightning VGAs. That set of hardware would not be complete without a board to run those other two in, and today we look at that board, called the MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower. Like the recently-launched memory, the MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower comes "OC Certified", ready to be the base of getting the most out of your other MSI products.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 18, 2012)

I R Disappoint. More voltage per same frequency means bad news to me.


----------



## newlife (Sep 18, 2012)

they should put it under a 24h ln2 7ghz test


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 18, 2012)

One slight error in the copy, the USB 3.0 controller is by Renesas, not NEC, as NEC Electronics was sold to Renesas some years ago now


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

TheLostSwede said:


> One slight error in the copy, the USB 3.0 controller is by Renesas, not NEC, as NEC Electronics was sold to Renesas some years ago now



I might as well call it a Sony controller then. 

Most reviewers wouldn't even know what that chip was, so just be happy it's identified!!. 

This is the chip, for those that didn't look at that page:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2012)

How does the quality compare to older MSI boards from the 790FX/GX era? In your opinion?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How does the quality compare to older MSI boards from the 790FX/GX era? In your opinion?



Way better, but they need to tweak the BIOS a bit better for wider memory support, especially considering it's an OC board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Way better, but they need to tweak the BIOS a bit better for wider memory support, especially considering it's an OC board.



I guess it has a very narrow QVL?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess it has a very narrow QVL?



Read the review, troll.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Read the review, troll.



I did read it. I must have missed that. Gosh you're so mean sometimes........owwwwww.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did read it. I must have missed that.




Clearly. 



> I also had to boost VCCIO to 1.15 V and VCCSA to 1.125 V to pull 2666 MHz stable. This made my test CPU run a bit hotter than it has on other boards, so I wasn't exactly impressed. Sure, it was stable at 4.6 GHz, but I have had better.


----------



## Nelly (Sep 18, 2012)

Received my MSI Z77 MPower yesterday, will be interesting to see if any overclocking improvements since that 17.0B15 pre-release beta bios that was used in the review.
[17.3] Enhance OC ability.
[17.2] Support GOP detection function.
[17.2] Improved memory compatibility.
[17.1] Release BIOS.
Release Date: 14th September 2012
*Fixes prior to Official 17.2 release..*

*E7751IMS.H10 ==> E7751IMS.H24*

Modify some string.
Fix Ipv6 function fail issue.
Fix some items of CPU Features form show error when load defalut.
Add'Win 8 Configuration' item.
Enable Secure Flash function.
Fixed using AFU3.03RC02 to Flash BIOS error. 
Support check GOP driver in external VGA card
Fix some item can not change value.
Fix DRAM frequency incorrect issue when use Patriot PV316G213C1K memory and XMP is enabled.
Support MSI Fast Boot.
Fix system hang on 0x55 issue when use Team Team-Elite-1866 memory.
Fix system hang on 0x55 issue when use SPD 800MHz memory and Sandy Bridge CPU.
Add WHCK UEFI GOP TEST fail solution.
Fix item "Internel PLL Overvoltage" always Enable when over clock cpu ratio.
remove WHCK UEFI GOP TEST fail solution.
Set item "Intel C-State" to enabled when use some special cpus (such as i5-3475s which oc ability are limited) to over clock cpu ratio to the ratio higher than the ratio 4 cores can reach at the same time.  
Fix item "Adjust CPU Ratio" show error when adjust cpu ratio.
Fix the issue that BCLK can not fix at 100.5 MHz after clear CMOS.
Fix windows boot manager boot sequence show error issue when load default after.   
Fix can't adjust CPU voltage over 1.53V issue.
Remove Secure Flash function.
Remove solution:Fix TPM ID issue.
Remove pop box of 'cpu ratio'item.
Fix oc profile fail.
Add OC Retry Counter Item.
Add code for MSI Fast Boot.
Next boot after AC power loss run normal boot when fast boot enabled.
Support check GOP driver in external VGA card when fast boot enabled.
Modify 'Win 8 Configuration' to 'Windows 8 Configuration'
Add solution:Realtek LAN WHCK-Debug Capability Test fail when memory > 2G.
Improve system stability when use AVEXIR AVD3U26661104G-4CM memory and XMP is enabled.
Release Date: 4th September 2012


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

Nelly said:


> Received my MSI Z77 MPower yesterday, will be interesting to see if any overclocking improvements since that pre-release beta bios that was used in the review.
> 
> 
> [17.3] Enhance OC ability.
> ...





Yeah, that BIOS came out after the review was done. Hopefully they toe it up, shouldn't be that big of a deal for them to fix. It's wasn't a "pre-release" BIOS that I used though..I ALWAYS update to the most recent public release before testing.

Lol. the 14th was friday. As if I do reviews in 2 days.   Itested this board last MOnday.  And to think I almost did a launch review on an earlier BIOS....


----------



## Nelly (Sep 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:
			
		

> Yeah, that BIOS came out after the review was done. Hopefully they toe it up, shouldn't be that big of a deal for them to fix. It's wasn't a "pre-release" BIOS that I used though..I ALWAYS update to the most recent public release before testing.
> 
> *Lol. the 14th was friday. As if I do reviews in 2 days.*   Itested this board last MOnday. And to think I almost did a launch review on an earlier BIOS....


 
 Well it was a great review, as all the reviews at Techpowerup  I like the MSI UEFI, prefer it to the Gigabyte one anyway.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 19, 2012)

As always Great read! Thanks for your time spent. But I think your CPU still has pants Looks like it might be time to look @ Asrock for a Z77 board. Even if I have a MSI Ligtning HD 7970


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 19, 2012)

Great review guys!
Am i the only one to think that new top end motherboards should be in art museums ?


----------



## Daisho (Sep 19, 2012)

Most interesting thing to me about this board is the right angled USB 3 header .  Right angle headers should be more commonplace imo.


----------



## popswala (Sep 20, 2012)

This looks sweet. I love the black and yellow look. Would be perfect for my yellow theme build. To bad i don't have that case with me. Its at my inlaws since i moved and could't bring everything with me when I moved.

Whats with those lil holes with the brass sleeving? I didn't really grasp what you said about them.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> Whats with those lil holes with the brass sleeving?



just a pic showing the#9 == the # of layers in thr pcb


----------



## popswala (Sep 20, 2012)

sounds good. I thought they actually did something or maybe some add on part popped in there. wasn't sure. Thats kinda neat that they put that to show off how well it was made. MSI sure is going outta their way lately to make sure things are well made and can perform well. Sounds like they're just trying to cover their own butts and have a lot less rma's.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 26, 2012)

Defuq, my Z77 Mpower came with 17.3 BIOS preloaded, and it has been sent only a couple of days after the BIOS went public.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Defuq, my Z77 Mpower came with 17.3 BIOS preloaded, and it has been sent only a couple of days after the BIOS went public.



Any issues? You got a couple of 680's to go with it too, eh?

Now you just need some of that MPower ram...


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 27, 2012)

Excellent review as always Dave! Man that PCB is freakin' hot, 9 layers and easy on the eyes! The VRM section looks beefy too 

Nice work MSi!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

I R dissapoint, MSI needs to step up it's mobo game.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Any issues? You got a couple of 680's to go with it too, eh?
> 
> Now you just need some of that MPower ram...



Actually its funny you said that because i am suppose to be gettin some AVEXIR Core DIMMS soon.
No issues yet btw, runnin stock till my WC parts will arrive.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Actually its funny you said that because i am suppose to be gettin some AVEXIR Core DIMMS soon.
> No issues yet btw, runnin stock till my WC parts will arrive.



Cool. Maybe I can get MSI to give ME some cards, and we can have a race.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 29, 2012)

This board had many features(the horizontal usb3.0 header imo should be standard, the vertical 3.0 header is a big time cable management nightmare) that made me regret getting a P8Z77-V instead of waiting for this, until I read on overclock.net's user topic that it had OC problems with the Samsung Wonder Stick and my ASUS don't. 

Gah must hold back the urge to sidegrade in the same year, if I am selling my board & CPU for something else it will have to be Haswell+Z87 next year.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

So, Fry's has this on a BIG sale-$89 and there may even be a $30 MIR on top of that.  This board seems to be aimed at the OC'ing crowd, but how will it perform as an "everyday driver"?  The 9.6 rating puts it in some rarefied air around here.
The opportunity to get this motherboard and a 3770K for $311 (maybe even $281) seems too good to pass up.
Thoughts?  I have a 2600K/P67, but I would like to have some of the features of Z68 and later motherboards like  Lucid's Virtu, and Intel's Quick Sync.


----------



## SK-1 (May 3, 2014)

Question... So my bios got corrupted. I switched to the secondary (by using manual mb switch) bios and it fired right back up. My question is, what do I do with the first corrupted bios? Can I fix it?


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2014)

Check the utilities section, might be there.


----------

